# Definitive technology



## deftechman (Jan 17, 2012)

Have the definitive technology bp2000tl. I am getting the onkyo 809 can it be hooked up to these speakers using the lfe out puts. I already have 2 subs so I can't use the sub out puts. Some one told me to put them in the pre out spots? Is this correct


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

deftechman said:


> Have the definitive technology bp2000tl. I am getting the onkyo 809 can it be hooked up to these speakers using the lfe out puts. I already have 2 subs so I can't use the sub out puts. Some one told me to put them in the pre out spots? Is this correct



I used to have those exact speakers, and regret selling them soooo bad. Most of the Definitive Technology fans like to hook them up with speaker wire only. Esp since you already have external subs. Most of us have concluded that way sounds the best. Trust me on this! 

Oh and by the way- if you ever decide that you want to sell these, please let me know. I have been looking for a pair of these for a while.


----------

